# IHS help required



## Karlee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all,
I've been reading quite a few posts on here and they've been really helpful. I have quite a problem that is causing distress to say the least.
I'm an Australian applying for a Spousal Visa. I'm currently in Australia with my husband in the UK. as far as I understand I don't have to pay the IHS but still need a reference number
Problem is I go on to the payment site and login OK and go to Complete This Applicat but I get stuck on the first page of questions. I click No to Are you applying from within the UK, Then no again to Are you applying to stay within the Isle of Man, Jersey or Guernsey. I click save and continue and all I get is a message saying "You don't need to continue. You need to pay the IHS in your visa application if you are applying from Outside the UK.
It won't let me go any further, has anyone else had this issue?
I'm stressing as my biometrics appointment is tomorrow and I don't want to get turned away.


----------



## lozmarne (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you get this sorted?

From what I understand, the system changed in July to a new integrated one, meaning that you don't have to access the separate website xx


----------



## Karlee (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Lozmarne. I did mean to post again once it was sorted. Due to bad advice from a lawyer I filled out the wrong visa. I had to cancel that application and do a whole new one. When doing the right one the option to pay the IHS comes up OK. Just fingers crossed now I get a refund for the first application.


----------



## lozmarne (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck! xx


----------



## Karlee (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks, just had my biometrics appointment yesterday and decided to pay the priority service fee. So we should find out in 10 days. My nerves couldn't handle a longer wait.


----------

